# Moving to Spain



## arny (Aug 28, 2008)

Hi my name is Arny I am 54 years of age and semi retired I am planning on moving to Spain next Jan and I was wondering if anyone out there knows of a one bedroomed or two bedroomed appartment to rent long term from about 200 to 250 euros a month. A friend of mine who goes to spain regulary as told me that rents have really come down in price and that I can rent for as little as £38 per week I have looked at all the webb sites and have had no luck on finding at that price As I am a single guy it would also be nice if I could make some friends so that when I go over I am not alone.
Hoping someone out there can be of help to me.
Arny


----------



## Pasanada (Feb 5, 2008)

Hi Arny, welcome to the Forum! 

You did not mention which part of Spain you want to be in, do you have any ideas?

As for renting a place for £38 per week, forget it! Sure rents have decreased but people still have mortgages to pay and as interest rates have increased, rental prices haven't. I would say they have dropped a little but not considerably, I'm afraid, especially on the Costa Blanca. You would be hard pushed to even find a property for 200-250euros per month, try 350-400euros instead and you're nearer the mark.

Hope that helps.


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

Hi Arny

As Pasanada says, I dont know where your friend managed to get those rents, but for something decent you need to be looking at €400 upwards around here (CB North), although I have seen some apartments in Oliva advertised for €350 right in the centre of town


----------



## arny (Aug 28, 2008)

Thank you for your quick reply I understand where your coming from but as my friend said QUOTE rents have fallen considerly because there are alot of empty appartments that owners are finding difficult to fill so they have droped their prices in order to make some income.In Alicante area I have heard good appartments are going for around this price and I dont mind somewhere away from the coast and I am talking about long term tenantes.If you hear of anywhere or know of someone who might be able to help it would be appreciated.
Arny



As Pasanada says, I dont know where your friend managed to get those rents, but for something decent you need to be looking at €400 upwards around here (CB North), although I have seen some apartments in Oliva advertised for €350 right in the centre of town[/QUOTE]


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

arny said:


> Thank you for your quick reply I understand where your coming from but as my friend said QUOTE rents have fallen considerly because there are alot of empty appartments that owners are finding difficult to fill so they have droped their prices in order to make some income.In Alicante area I have heard good appartments are going for around this price and I dont mind somewhere away from the coast and I am talking about long term tenantes.If you hear of anywhere or know of someone who might be able to help it would be appreciated.
> Arny
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]

Arny

We live here ..... I see what properties are going for and am involved in the industry

I have never seen a villa going for anything like that

If you find one then good luck to you mate but I dont know what area or what kind of state it would be in.

Good luck


----------



## Pasanada (Feb 5, 2008)

Hi Arny,

I concur with Stravinsky. Whilst I'm not in the industry, I've been in the Alicante region since 2002 (moved over in 2003) and I can catagorically say you won't find rents for the price your friend mentioned; sorry to tell you that but it's the truth.

I wish you well in your search for a cheap property, please let us know how you get on.


----------



## vernon (Jan 4, 2008)

Speaking from lots of experience on rentals in Benidorm, you would be lucky to get anything under the 400Euros mark. And at 400Euros, you would get a small studio in one of the Playmon buildings- very basic. I know owners that would rather have their flats empty than get less than get less than about 450Euros per month.


----------



## SunnySpain (Jul 30, 2008)

Hi Arny,

Its possible to find rental properties for 350 Euro a month in some parts of Spain and these properties are of a good quality also

But in Alicante I would doubt it very much, but thats not saying its not possible.


Rental prices are coming down, but by how much depends on the owner and many owners would rather not rent at all than gain a little income

Regards, Dave


----------



## arny (Aug 28, 2008)

SunnySpain said:


> Hi Arny,
> 
> Its possible to find rental properties for 350 Euro a month in some parts of Spain and these properties are of a good quality also
> 
> ...


Thank you for your reply i have lived in Spain before and the last time I stayed in Altea I rented a room and shared a three bedroomed flat with a lady for about 200 euros a month so i know for a fact that alot of people sub let in Spain so I will keep looking as I know I can find.
Arny


----------



## arny (Aug 28, 2008)

*Lodging or shareing*



Pasanada said:


> Hi Arny,
> 
> I concur with Stravinsky. Whilst I'm not in the industry, I've been in the Alicante region since 2002 (moved over in 2003) and I can catagorically say you won't find rents for the price your friend mentioned; sorry to tell you that but it's the truth.
> 
> I wish you well in your search for a cheap property, please let us know how you get on.


Thank you for your reply I last lived in Spain, Altea, back in 2006 at that time I rented a room and shared a 3 bedroomed flat with a lady I did not know she subleted and I paid about 180 euros per month and we shared the bills so I know for a fact that I can get cheaper doing it this way.If you hear of anyone who would like to sublet please let me know.
Arny


----------



## Pasanada (Feb 5, 2008)

Hi Arny,

You never mentioned subletting in your initial post hence the advice given didn't include subletting.

Good luck.


----------



## SunnySpain (Jul 30, 2008)

Pasanada said:


> Hi Arny,
> 
> You never mentioned subletting in your initial post hence the advice given didn't include subletting.
> 
> Good luck.


Well said and indeed very true. You are not a binman are you - lol


----------



## Pasanada (Feb 5, 2008)

Shhhhhhhhhhhh  lol


----------



## arny (Aug 28, 2008)

Pasanada said:


> Shhhhhhhhhhhh  lol


shshidishshcanutrycanisharewithu?


----------



## Pasanada (Feb 5, 2008)

arny said:


> shshidishshcanutrycanisharewithu?


Spanish, English and Arabic I'm fine with, Arny, but I could never master Swahili - Jambo!!! hahaha!


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Pasanada said:


> Hi Arny,
> 
> You never mentioned subletting in your initial post hence the advice given didn't include subletting.
> 
> Good luck.


I would still want alot more that 200 euros a month to have someone share my home - even more if I didnt know them

jo


----------



## SunnySpain (Jul 30, 2008)

jojo said:


> I would still want alot more that 200 euros a month to have someone share my home - even more if I didnt know them
> 
> jo


I would not share my home for 2000 Euros a month, nevermind 200 - lol


----------



## arny (Aug 28, 2008)

SunnySpain said:


> I would not share my home for 2000 Euros a month, nevermind 200 - lol


Well beleive it or not I have just been offered a room for 200 euros a month and sharing appartment with someone
 Arny


----------



## arny (Aug 28, 2008)

SunnySpain said:


> I would not share my home for 2000 Euros a month, nevermind 200 - lol


I joined this site because I belived that there are expats out there who could help me find somewhere cheap to live your sarcastic comments are not wellcome with expats like you who needs ememys and for your info I have managed to find someone who is willing to share appartment with me for 50 euroes a week so put that in your pipe and smoke it.


----------



## EmmaLouUK (Aug 4, 2008)

arny said:


> I joined this site because I belived that there are expats out there who could help me find somewhere cheap to live your sarcastic comments are not wellcome with expats like you who needs ememys and for your info I have managed to find someone who is willing to share appartment with me for 50 euroes a week so put that in your pipe and smoke it.


Hi Arny,
I'm no expat but I am moving to Spain in Nov I am renting an apartment in the heart of Benidorm I got a great deal but please please please be careful when renting/sharing for such a low price! I am 18 years old and I don't have a huge amount of money but I want to know I will be safe no matter what the cost! Just please be careful that price seems a bit low but if you feel its right for you but please don't put yourself in danger cause of money cause I will tell you right now if my grandad had ever wanted to move to Spain before he died I would have been happy to know that he was not in danger or living in a place that just wasnt suitable for him to live in, I guess I'm just concerned for your safety after seeing the price!
Best wishes 
Emma


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

arny said:


> I joined this site because I belived that there are expats out there who could help me find somewhere cheap to live your sarcastic comments are not wellcome with expats like you who needs ememys and for your info I have managed to find someone who is willing to share appartment with me for 50 euroes a week so put that in your pipe and smoke it.



They weren't sarcastic comments Arny
We do help when we can, frankly none of us could

Hope that you find that place is OK .... have you seen it? Do you know anything about it?

By the way Arny ..... I dont smoke


----------



## Pasanada (Feb 5, 2008)

I do smoke.....what a disgusting human I am!! lol

Arny, well done on finding what you were looking for; we tried helping you but your intial post did not state you were looking to share, hence our comments about being hard pushed to find somewhere for £38 per month!

All the very best in your new life.


----------



## carefreebrit (Aug 10, 2008)

Just had a quick look at Loquo Alicante and there are many rooms at less than 200 euro per month. My Spanish isn't good and I don't have the time to read anything other than the price BUT would it be an idea to have a sticky with useful websites for just the sort of thing the OP wanted ? Might save a lot of time, trouble and potential bad feelings due to misunderstandings in future.


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

carefreebrit said:


> Just had a quick look at Loquo Alicante and there are many rooms at less than 200 euro per month. My Spanish isn't good and I don't have the time to read anything other than the price BUT would it be an idea to have a sticky with useful websites for just the sort of thing the OP wanted ? Might save a lot of time, trouble and potential bad feelings due to misunderstandings in future.


Unfortunately we are unable to put commercial URL's up on the site.
I'm really sorry that Arnie misunderstood the posters intentions, and I'm pleased to hear you found a site where there are low cost options ..... I think he's sorted now though


----------



## sheilaw (Sep 15, 2008)

Hi Arnie, subject to meeting you, we would have had you stay for 250 including bills and even some meals if you like? you would have needed transport as we in the country a bit. But good luck and keep us posted on how you get on with your digs


----------

